# sushi chef.....



## tgraypots (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;HeZwvd2t0dE]http://youtu.be/HeZwvd2t0dE[/video]


----------



## tk59 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dang. That dude is intense. "My son must do this for the rest of his life..."


----------



## Pabloz (Dec 13, 2011)

And then there are the blade smiths that are just as intense....I can only imagine what Murray Carter endured.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 13, 2011)

I really want to see that now! Thanks


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 13, 2011)

Hopefully this gets out to a lot of theaters, I want to see it.


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 13, 2011)

March 9, 2012!!!! Arg! That's a long time to wait!

Looks like it will be worth it though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tgraypots (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;asH4jhr8E20]http://youtu.be/asH4jhr8E20[/video]


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 13, 2011)

that was also fantastic.
:hungry:

I will be taking my wife to see that documentary...right after a bunch of sushi!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish I had just 10% of his devotion, passion and love for what he does for a living.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 13, 2011)

I dread the "grand vision of sushi" when there is no fish left in the ocean. Blue fin will be the first one to go. 

M


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 13, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I dread the "grand vision of sushi" when there is no fish left in the ocean. Blue fin will be the first one to go.
> 
> M



It's a bit fftopic:, but I have to say, IMO, once you taste Bluefin belly, you'll never want to eat other tuna. Then when you learn about the fish themselves, and how remarkable they are, and how few are left, you will never eat Bluefin again.

It's yellowfin for me, all the way. I'd rather watch footage of a Bluefin than eat one.


----------

